# R5 in crop mode.



## miken (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello all.
I hope someone can answer what may be a straightforward question.
When The R5 is in crop mode, I believe that the AF and metering etc does not monitor the discarded areas.
Does this mean that AF eye tracking etc works more efficiently in crop mode because it has less area to operate in?
TIA.
Mike.


----------



## miken (Apr 5, 2021)

FWIW I contacted Canon direct with a TQ and the answer to my question is: No, When in crop mode there's no difference.
Cheers.
Mike.


----------



## bdeutsch (Apr 6, 2021)

miken said:


> FWIW I contacted Canon direct with a TQ and the answer to my question is: No, When in crop mode there's no difference.
> Cheers.
> Mike.


Good to know. That was my guess, but didn't have any facts to back it up. 


Deutsch Photography: Wedding, Mitzvah and Corporate Event Photographer NYC


----------



## miken (Apr 8, 2021)

bdeutsch said:


> Good to know. That was my guess, but didn't have any facts to back it up.
> 
> Deutsch Photography: Wedding, Mitzvah and Corporate Event Photographer NYC


I'd never even considered it TBH.
I recently said to a friend that I couldn't see any reason to shoot crop on the R5 other than to get smaller files.
His reply was (and he was adamant) that AF tracking etc was faster when using a smaller portion of the sensor.
It didn't really make sense to me so I checked it out.


----------

